# أهم مواقع لرفع الملفات



## ++menooo++ (24 سبتمبر 2006)

هناك عدد كبير من الاعضاء الذين يساءلون عن المواقع 
التى تسمح برفع واستضافة الملفات اليها من اى نوع 

( صور & فديو & ملفات صوتية ) 
اولا موقع :
www.yousendit.com 



الاشهر http://rapidshare.de

http://www.megaupload.com


افضلهم ويسمح برفع ملف حتى 1 جيجا )

http://www.yousendit.com (

http://www.35mb.com 

http://www.ultimatehosting.org 

http://www.sendthisfile.com 

http://www.30mb.com 

http://www.100webspace.com/ 

http://www.sitesled.com/ 

http://www2.chinamofile.com/save.jsp 

http://www.freewebtown.com 
( لرفع الملفات المضغوطة فقط )

http://www.freehomepages.com 

http://www.250free.com 
(يرفعاملف المضغوط فقط ويجب ان تسجل دخول على الموقع كل يوم ) 

http://koolpages.com 

http://freehostz.com 

http://thefreeserver.com 

http://www.95mb.com 

http://www.tripod.com 

http://free.hostdepartment.com 

( الملفات المضغوطة فقط )

http://web.surgut.info 

http://www.putfile.com 
رفع ملفات الصور والفيديو واغاني
jpg .gif .png - 2MB
mp3 .wav .mid .3g2 .mp4 .wav - 10mb 
wmv .avi .mpg .mov .asf .asx .swf .3g2 .mp4 - 10mb 
المدة: غير محددة
تحميل لغاية: 10 MB 

http://www.webfile.ru 
رفع ملفات - روسي
المدة: غير محددة
تحميل لغاية: 10 MB

http://sharefiles.ru 
رفع ملفات - روسي
المدة: غير محددة
تحميل لغاية: 5 MB

http://www.updownloadserver.de
رفع ملفات 
المدة: شهر
تحميل لغاية: 250 MB

http://www.ultrashare.net
رفع ملفات 
المدة: شهر
تحميل لغاية: 30 MB 

http://www.glintfiles.net/upload.php 
رفع ملفات 
المدة: غير محددة
تحميل لغاية: 30 MB 

http://www.datapick.com
رفع ملفات 
المدة: غير محددة
تحميل لغاية: 250 MB 

www.fileanchor.com 
رفع ملفات 
المدة: 90 يوم
تحميل لغاية: 5 MB

http://www.mytempdir.com
رفع ملفات 
المدة: 21 يوما
تحميل لغاية: 25 Mb

http://www.turboupload.com
رفع ملفات 
المدة: غير محددة
تحميل لغاية: 70 Mb

​
*واتمنى لو الموضوع جيد

ارجو التثبيت*

​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*مرسيي يا مينو انا فعلا كنت بدور عليهم*


----------



## ++menooo++ (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*اى خدعه يا جيرل*
*ادعيلى بقى*


----------



## meme85 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكرك جدا يا مينو فعلا هذه مواقع مفيدة لرفع الملفات


----------



## ارووجة (29 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسي ليك يامينوووو


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك جدا يا مينو فعلا هذه مواقع مفيدة لرفع الملفات


----------



## zama (27 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (28 فبراير 2009)

رووووووووووووووووعة شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## GogoRagheb (1 مارس 2009)

*شكرا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------

